# Goldfische jagen Koi



## maga_graz (19. Juli 2012)

Hallo!

Einer meiner neuen Kois hat ein Problem... zwei Goldfische. Sie jagen, rammen, schubsen ihn (naja wohl eher sie), drehen sie sogar auf die Seite.

Ich nehm mal an die zwei Goldfische sind hormongeladene Männchen und halten den 20cm Koi für laichbereit. Da die Sache sehr ruppig und ohne Pause abläuft, mach ich mir doch etwas Sorgen um den Koi.

Gibt sich dieses Verhalten wieder? Und wieso sind diese Fische bei 15°C spitz? Und wieso der Koi, unter den restlichen 4 Goldfischen sollte doch ein Weibchen sein (wenn auch kleiner als der Koi)?

Fragen über Fragen 
Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Joerg (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Goldfische jagen Koi*

Martin,
Hormone können schon mal starke Reaktionen auslösen.
In deinem Teich sollte ausreichend Platz und Versteck sein, damit sich der Koi verstecken kann.

Bei mir haben sich die Hormone schnell erledigt, als ein Weibchen mit ausreichend besamungsfähigem Laich einzog.


----------



## maga_graz (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Goldfische jagen Koi*

Dass da Platz und Verstecke sind, wissen du und ich ... aber ob das auch der Koi weiß? Für den hatte die Welt lange Zeit die Gestalt eines Hälterungsbeckens...



> Bei mir haben sich die Hormone schnell erledigt, als ein Weibchen mit ausreichend besamungsfähigem Laich einzog.


Das lässt tief blicken ... 
Sorry, aber das musste sein...


----------



## katja (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Goldfische jagen Koi*



> Das lässt tief blicken


  

tja jörg, so entstehen missverständnisse...  

@martin: hast du das gesehen? https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/36615 kann also auch böse ausgehen..


----------



## maga_graz (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Goldfische jagen Koi*

Leider ja... deshalb auch die Sorge...


----------



## ina1912 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Goldfische jagen Koi*

nimm den koi in schutzhaft! 

lg ina


----------



## katja (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Goldfische jagen Koi*

oder die goldfische in arrest! :evil

nee, spaß beiseite, das geht dir bestimmt an die nieren, tatenlos zusehen zu müssen, wie die goldis ihr nachstellen und sie wird immer panischer und erschöpfter


----------



## maga_graz (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Goldfische jagen Koi*

Hier mal zwei Bilder meiner Hormonprotze 
   

Obwohl ich eigentlich nicht mehr Goldfische im Teich haben wollte, hab ich heut noch drei eingesetzt. Der Erfolg ist rasch eingetreten: ein gezielter Futterwurf gab der Dame die Chance, abzuhauen (meine Fische Angst vor Bombardement von oben). Und auf der Suche nach ihr sind die triebgesteuerten Goldfische dann auf zwei Goldi-Weibchen gestoßen 

Der Koi schwimmt nun wieder in der Karpfengruppe, langsamer als der Rest, aber immerhin...


----------



## Moonlight (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Goldfische jagen Koi*

Hey Martin,

bist Du Dir auch sicher dass der Koi nicht vielleicht angeschlagen bzw. kränklich ist? Manchmal versuchen gesunde Tiere, den Kranken zu vertreiben ... das sieht genauso aus ...

Auch wenn er jetzt nicht mehr gejagt wird, behalte ihn im Auge. Wenn er langsamer als der Rest ist, ist er jetzt zumindest etwas erschöpft und brauch wieder neue Energiereserven.

Mandy


----------



## maga_graz (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Goldfische jagen Koi*

Etwas angeschlagen ist er wohl schon... ich hoff, das gibt sich in den nächsten Tagen wieder...


----------

